# Scansoftware for HP psc-1210?



## lucasraggers (Feb 5, 2004)

I own a HP psc 1210 all-in-one printer/scanner. I don't want to install the HP software that came with it because it installs too much files on my eMac. Printing in Panther is no problem, but scanning is.

Vuescan can't find my scanner, so where can I find software so I can scan with my HP 1210.


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 7, 2004)

Since you do not want to use HP's software, and VueScan does not work - (Did you check the latest release?) I am not sure there is an answer for you.


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 7, 2004)

If you want to scan with the PSC 1210, then try the HP software (make room for it) There's a recent update (about 1 month old)  HP software has had problems at times, but your results may be different!


----------



## lucasraggers (Feb 7, 2004)

I wil have to use the new update from HP then. But I still don't like it that it installs so much apps and things I don' need. From the list below I only need the scanning software, but it installs it all (55 Mb!):
- Printer driver
- Scanning software
- Faxing software
- OCR software
- Imaging software


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 7, 2004)

You could do a custom install and select the scanning software if that is all you need and just in case the OCR software.


----------



## lucasraggers (Feb 7, 2004)

The last time I installed it, I didn't see the custom install option. Just downloaded a .smi installer from HP and Panther couldn't unpack it so I'll try again in the morning.


----------

